# Lethargic Hamster



## IsabellaKing00 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi my hamster seems to be sleeping alot more and eating/ stashing more food. He just isn't himself and he's less than a year old. Any advice is appreciated??


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hamsters always stash food so wouldn't worry about that. Just hold off feeding him for a few days so his stash starts to go down this keeping it fresh.

Hamsters are nocturnal so it's completely normal to not see them much when you're awake. I almost never see Nikolai or Ghost, but my room comes alive at 1am  

Is the room a stable temp and is remaining warm enough? Is the cage away from drafts and radiators? 

Can I see the cage set up? He may be bored? Hope this helps


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I use a security camera with night vision to spy on my hamster and check videos in the morning. I got worried he wasn't quite himself but turns out at 2-4am he's very busy on his wheel.


----------



## IsabellaKing00 (Oct 30, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Hamsters always stash food so wouldn't worry about that. Just hold off feeding him for a few days so his stash starts to go down this keeping it fresh.
> 
> Hamsters are nocturnal so it's completely normal to not see them much when you're awake. I almost never see Nikolai or Ghost, but my room comes alive at 1am
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, ive attached his cage set up. I've had him for over 3 months so I've become used to how little I see of him during the day but I'm awake quite later and wake up early and I've seen less of him than usual. When I take him out for a bit he used to play alot but now he tends to find a dark spot and fall asleep. My room is consistently warm and he's away from drafts. I think it's just the change in day length causing this but I wanted to check.


----------



## IsabellaKing00 (Oct 30, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> I use a security camera with night vision to spy on my hamster and check videos in the morning. I got worried he wasn't quite himself but turns out at 2-4am he's very busy on his wheel.


I might try this to make sure he's still doing something during the night. Thanks for the response.


----------

